# Principal Vacancy (Scotland)



## Dieter Schneider (Jan 24, 2009)

May I alert PB members. For further information click here.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm your man!


----------



## Logopneumatika (Jan 24, 2009)

This is Andrew McGowan's former post. He has taken a pastoral position in Inverness, Scotland while he sees his PhD students through to their completion (I am one of these). 

Dingwall, the location of HTC, is a quaint little Scottish town in the Highlands....very beautiful. May God put the right man in that place.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 24, 2009)

Not to go too far  but can you say something about the Ph.D program at HTC?


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 24, 2009)

Logopneumatika said:


> Dingwall, the location of HTC, is a quaint little Scottish town in the Highlands....very beautiful.



Some of my ancestors (McKay) came from Dingwall.


----------

